# How many carboys do you own?



## sangwitch (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't know... it's just time for a poll. (I should probably be working)


----------



## grapeman (Jan 24, 2007)

I think the second category could be called "HOOKED". When you get to that point there is no turning back. When you get to addicted, you probably are pas t the point of no return. When you hit group 4-wino, you probably are and if you are in category 5-insane- you have a serious problem going on.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah, I agree, I am hooked but it appears I am a Groupie! 


Smurfe


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 24, 2007)

yea, "hooked" would have been a better choice.I couldn't think... I wasn't finished with my coffee at teh time. Doesn't seem to be a way to edit the poll choices though.


----------



## masta (Jan 24, 2007)

I fall into the addicted group but have been told that I am insane!






Even with my magic admin powers I don't see a way to changes the poll choices either.


----------



## geocorn (Jan 24, 2007)

The database administrator has ALL the power!






I changed the wording to hooked!


BTW, I had 15 carboys BEFOREI opened the store. Now I have over 20.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 24, 2007)

I have 4 6's, a 5, and a shiy load of 1's and 3 litres. Addicted, no way!


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 24, 2007)

masta - I'm surprised. I thought you would have over 30 for some reason!


george - we all knew you'd throw off the curve


----------



## Waldo (Jan 24, 2007)

Absolutely no doubt I am hooked and if i had the finances I would be addicted in a hurry


----------



## geocorn (Jan 24, 2007)

and I am getting ready to add some more 1-gallon jugs to my personal collection. Just don't tell the wife. She says I have plenty. Of course, she always wants her glass of wine at night and complains loudly when we are out. It's the no win (or wine) scenario!






Actually, as most of you know, my wife is 110%behind this business and if it were not for her, the store would not have survived.


----------



## OilnH2O (Jan 24, 2007)

I only counted the big ones -- five 6's, one 5, and one 3. But there are 4 one gallon jugs/carboys with stuff in them, and 3-4 of the 1-gallon ones empty as well!


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 24, 2007)

OilnH2O said:


> I only counted the big ones -- five 6's, one 5, and one 3. But there are 4 one gallon jugs/carboys with stuff in them, and 3-4 of the 1-gallon ones empty as well!




counting 1-gallon carboys would knock me up to "wino".


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 24, 2007)

I'll have to put myself in "hooked". Im counting the gallons too. I have 3 6's, 2 3's and 4 one gallon carboys. About all I have room for here!!
Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Bert (Jan 24, 2007)

I guess I'm just insane;
1- 6 1/2 gal.
9- 6
12- 5
8- 3
4- 1
6- 3 L. if they count...


Just remember PWP helps me to use these too..


----------



## Wade E (Jan 24, 2007)

I think if your making wine in them they count but must be listed cause
if you have 30 6 gallon carboys YOURE OFF THE CHART!!!!!!


----------



## masta (Jan 24, 2007)

I just doubled checked and yup I be a wino not just an addict!






11 - 6 gal
7 - 5 gal
3 - 3 gal


----------



## Fly boy (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow this is an insidious addiction. In Sept of 06 I went from a starter set with one carboy to presently with 10 6 gal, 4 3 gal and 1 one gal. My God what have I done??????!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow Fly, someone has a problem!


----------



## Bert (Jan 24, 2007)

That's not a problem....We just get to play with more wine at the same time..


----------



## Wade E (Jan 24, 2007)

That is a problem......... He has more than me already! Its a problem for me!


----------



## Bert (Jan 24, 2007)

It's like building a stairs Wade...one step at a time..


----------



## Wade E (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeh, tell that to my boss!


----------



## tfries (Jan 24, 2007)

It looks like I am in the majority range. I have two 6 gals and
three 5 gals. At the moment, I can see the need for 2 more 6 gals.



Currently, one of the 5's has a chardonnay, my first kit. One of
the 6's has my second kit, an Amarone. The other 6er has my apple
cider. The other two 5's are for beer. One has a Czech
Pilsner and the other has a PNW Winter beer.



I have two more kits in the wing waiting to get started.


----------



## Country Vines (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, you see, the State of Oklahoma allows me to make up to 200 gallons per year without having to be licensed. Since I'm just paranoid enough to suspect that somebody from the state ABC board belongs to this forum, I better not tell how many 6s and 5s I've got !



Just kidding. I actually have six 6's bulk aging to be bottled for June weddings. I generally keep my 1-gallons working on experiments. Problem is, I just hate it when we LIKE one of the experiments and we've only got one gallon - then we have to wait for a six-gallon batch. Just trying to keep up with the recipes you guys post is a full-time job - and I think that puts me in the addict category. Thanks guys !!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 25, 2007)

Country Vines,
Don't worry about the Revenuers. Just list those 10 - 55 gallon barrels in your basement as 1 carboy each and it won't look too bad!


----------



## Country Vines (Jan 25, 2007)

How funny ~ 'spose they would believe I "forgot" about those?


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 29, 2007)

I keep trying to make a little more space in the house so I can breath, but it just doesn't happen.



As soon as Bert sees space he puts another carboy there. Not that I'm complaining, I'm just whining a little. And then there's the scrapbooking stuff... That seems to occupy a lot of space. And then there's our books. I can't get rid of them. Oh yeah, the candle making supplies. And jerky supplies. And of course we need a place to rest after playing with the toys... All our kids are gone but we still don't have enough space!


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 30, 2007)

2-6gal
2-5gal
2-3gal
4-1gal
All full exept one 6 gallon and the kit is in the mail should be here today, and 2 one gallons. *Edited by: jsmahoney *


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Apr 5, 2007)

I started this hobby 33 days ago. Have five 6 gal carboys, three full and one more on the way.







<div align="center">_*Do I have potential?*_




PS I note someone has an Amarone going. I have one about to begin primary adn wold appreciate advice on that from a non newbie


----------



## Wade E (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome Jack, Wowq thats quite the initial investment!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 5, 2007)

No matter how many times I'm asked this question, the answer is the same...Not Enough!


----------



## daveb50 (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm only addicted now, but will definetly be going insane at this rate.




Dave


3- 6 gal
8- 5 gal
1-2 1/2 gal
6- 1 gal


----------



## OldWino1 (Apr 7, 2007)

I see a pattern here you just cant have one. 

Im no different 4 6g 4 5g and a loney 3 g widh my house was bigger.


----------



## WoodTurner (Dec 3, 2007)

I got lucky and bought a bunch from a garage sale for a buck apiece.


----------



## texasermd (Dec 4, 2007)

I have 80 5 gallon and 20 3 gallon carboys in all but only about 40 or so in use right now. I think that qualifies near the insane end of the spectrum.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2007)

Id say so Tex! Im up to 6-6gal, 3-5 gal, 2-3gal, 4-1 gal, and 1 3 liter.


----------



## moto-girl (Dec 6, 2007)

I am in the hooked category. 7 6 gal. 4 are full, and I forsee needing at least two more!


----------



## laneygirl (Dec 6, 2007)

1 - 6 1/2 gallon
2 - 6 gallon
3 - 5 gallon
3 - 1/2 gallon


I also have the big plastic fermenation bucket for primary for wine.


I'm hooked and wanting to buy another 6 gallon...I really wish I would have bought a 6 gallon instead of6 1/2 gallon.


----------



## Oneo Teras (Dec 8, 2007)

Use the 6 1/2 as a primary for making beer...


----------



## SB Ranch (Dec 8, 2007)

Due to recent events I have been forced to increasecarboy inventory. (Now = 10) How this happens I'm not really sure, it was all so fast... 
Don't get me wrong, I enjoy have more wine supplies. In order for me to justify my working inventory I will have to keep my production up...


I am finding out that I can only consume a certain level of my product and remain functional. Given this revelation I think production will exceed consumption.*Edited by: SBRanch *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 8, 2007)

Well you will just have to increase consumption then SB.


----------



## laneygirl (Dec 8, 2007)

Oneo Teras said:


> Use the 6 1/2 as a primary for making beer...




It's funny you say that...that's what I did last weekend with it and was thinking more about the fact it will be nice to not be tied to whenI have a 6 gallon empty to make beer...since that seems like it's going to be pretty infrequent.


----------



## Dean (Dec 8, 2007)

Sadly, I'm on the insane end of the spectrum too


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 8, 2007)

Almost a year into it and already at the addicted level, posted a want carboys add on craigslist, got a response and after talking to the guy he is giving me a few carboys and some chemical/ingredients since he stopped making wine and makes only beer. That will put me perilously close to wino!


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm 15 days into my wine brewing career and have 3 6 gal carboys.plan on bulk aging so I will need more.I can see were this could become an addiction or has it already?



Has any one started a gethelp topic in the forum? I guess no one wouldgo toit..my wife is already talking about an intervention


----------



## K&GB (Jan 16, 2008)

3 6-gal

2 5-gal

3 3-gal






Guess that makes me hooked. The fact that two of the 6-gals are empty is a constant source of distress.


----------



## myway22 (Jan 16, 2008)

You forgot one listing, all of the above. Thats where I fit in.
I consider myself a newbie, thats on his way to being hooked. My wife thinks I'm addicted, and that I'll turn into a wino and drive her insane.


----------



## montyfox (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm just starting out, so I only have two thus far. However, I can see how an empty primary can make one start to lose sleep at night. So, I guess more carboys are going to find their home at my house soon.


----------



## K&GB (Jan 16, 2008)

Mississippi Mud, 


There's a thread labled "Wine Aging Support Group" where we all complain about having no patience and discuss strategies to overcomethestrong urge to bottle and drink our wines early. 


Myway22,


Well said! Ditto.



*Edited by: K&GB *


----------



## nyredskinsfan (Mar 19, 2008)

I get the business from my wife when we are low also.


----------



## PigPen (Mar 19, 2008)

Have 4 and they are full (need 2 more)1 to rack and 1 for the fresh juice!!!! I have only been doing this for 2 months. (already have a problem).. This stuff takes time to age.. The more the better, preparing for the future. The more you make the longer you can age it..


By the way, a wet vac helps, when you get a new carboy... I hate those peanuts... Not as much as broken glass though.


----------



## texasermd (Mar 19, 2008)

Luckily, I went crazy when I got started and bought a pallet of 80 5-gallons. I'm only using about 40 of them right now.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 19, 2008)

texasermd said:


> Luckily, I went crazy when I got started and bought a pallet of 80 5-gallons. I'm only using about 40 of them right now.



Been wondering what became of all that glass and many juices.....How is it going?????


----------



## Wade E (Mar 19, 2008)

Havent seen you in awhile Doc, how are your batches doing?


----------



## texasermd (Mar 20, 2008)

All the reds are just doing their thing...aging. The whites have gone through 3 weeks of cold stabilization (after bentonite protein stabilization) in the adjustable freezer @ 26F (the last batch is almost done) I have had some blind taste tests of some of my reds (@ 4 months of age) vs some commercial $30-$40 wines and have done well so that's a plus. 


My 2 carboy's of 20% abv raspberry-cabernet-merlot port are everyone's favorites. I think I mentioned that I made those with cab-merlot juice in the primary, fermented dry, raised the alcohol level with everclear and added some additional flavoring with commercial concentrated respberry juice. They're awsome! They will be going into bottles to rest for a year or 2 sometime soon.


In hindsite, I wish I would have spent more money on a few larger containers to run my 200 gallons vs. all the carboys. With all the testing, racking, cleaning, etc I feel like I'm running a commercial winery already!


I will upload a few pics in the near future.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the update Doc, glad to hear that your happy with your first wines especially after spending all that money. You could have a carboy tag sale!


----------



## kdcurl (Dec 22, 2008)

I started to post insane, but went down and counted. (wINO!!)


----------



## rrussell (Dec 22, 2008)

I must be wine challenged, I only have 3-6 gal carboys. Is there any hope for me?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 22, 2008)

Addicted here! rrussel, soon you will be able to grab pebble from hand grasshopper!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 22, 2008)

I wish that I could afford to be addicted. Looks like I will be hooked for the next year or so.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 22, 2008)

Right now I'm hooked 4-5 gal, 3-1gal
but soon to be addicted. I have 3-5 gal in the mail. Come on UPS!!!


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 22, 2008)

I've got 8 six gallon carboys, 6 five gallon carboys, and 3 three gallon carboys. And then about 10 one gallon apple juice jugs for one gallon batches.


----------



## Tom (Dec 24, 2008)

I have 26- 6gallon carboys aging.

Only 4 empty


----------



## LindseyGrapes1 (Jul 29, 2009)

We have 10-6 gallons, 4-5 gallons, 2 3-gallons and about 10 1-gallon jugs. That's just plain crazy!...no matter how you look at it. Especially when they are full more than they are empty at any time of the year!


----------



## Darryl (Aug 6, 2009)

I have been at this wine making for less than year...11 6 gal. 4 6-1/2 gal., and they are all full... I need more glass!!!!!!!


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 30, 2009)

I have way too many - unused 


Anyway, my totals are:


8 - 1's
4 - 2.8's
6 - 3's
15 - 5's
1 - 6's
6 - 6.5's


but, I bought 18 from a old time winemaker who got too old and did not want to continue.
I was able to get them all for $5 each - and theyare all mexican and a few italian and all in boxes. This was a score!!


BUT, 2009 harvest is here so will use quite a few of them soon.


running out of room - - - 


later


rrawhide


ps: you can look at the 'Forum member intro' posts and check out 'hello from detroit' and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 31, 2011)

I just moved from "hooked" to "addictied" when I found six 5 gallon jobbies for $20 each that I picked up locally. My wife is moving beyond concerned...


----------



## Wade E (Mar 31, 2011)

Soon you will grab pebble from hand grasshopper!


----------



## Rocky (Apr 1, 2011)

Wade said:


> Soon you will grab pebble from hand grasshopper!






I sure hope not! That would mean it was time for me to go, Master.


----------



## bcfryer (Apr 6, 2011)

Smart Man that George.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 9, 2011)

Maybe it's time for a new version of the poll. See how we're coming along.


----------



## Danny (Jul 20, 2011)

In the "Hooked" section, almost in the Addicted. Have just enough, though, to keep my supply going at an adequate rate.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 20, 2011)

Thats what I said 8 carboys ago!!!!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jul 30, 2011)

a better question for me is how many have a i broke...and to that i would add what is the worth of the wine i have lost when i have dropped or had other accidents when i have broken carboys....last week i had something fall on a carboy that had 900 dollars of wine in it.....ooh ouch! 'had' being the operative word!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 30, 2011)

Tax write off for you my good friend!


----------



## bcfryer (Jul 31, 2011)

What is your basis for the 900 in value lost?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 1, 2011)

Sine Al has now gone commercial and sells his wine, he knows exactly what a carboy of his wine is worth.


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 1, 2011)

yep it was 900 retail...and all of it would have sold in short order ugh..what ya gonna do...things happen...to top it all off i had to clean the mess


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 1, 2011)

Blame it on the cellar rat, oh wait a minute, thats you!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 2, 2011)

Ouch Al!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2011)

That bites Al, did you have someone anticipating those bottles?


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 3, 2011)

Mike..yep that be me....and it was my fault....things are so crowed no in the winery that i have caused this myself.

Hi Wade..no one in particular, but all that I make in that Sig Blend sells...so it is not a guess that the money was lost...i have two events in the next two weeks and after that i can do a couple of weeks work on the foundation and grading for the next building and then of course comes harvest...we have been into verasion for a week or two, so harvest is a coming


----------



## xanxer82 (Sep 14, 2011)

Just wanted to update. I'm in the 20 - ish carboy range now.


----------



## Dean (Sep 14, 2011)

Dan the addict! Good job!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 14, 2011)

Where the heck do you keep 20 carboys! Aren't you in an apartment/townhouse!



xanxer82 said:


> Just wanted to update. I'm in the 20 - ish carboy range now.


----------

